# Ohio River Levels - Need some help



## Fishman64 (Feb 27, 2012)

I am brand new to this website and was hoping someone could give me some info abou the Ohio river. I want to start fishing the Ohio river and I am looking for a website or something to help me determine at what water levels the Ohio river is safe to fish from a boat in the Cincinnati area? For reference, I have a 16ft tracker with a 50hp motor. Any help or insight is appreciated. Thanks! Feel free to pass along any locations as well


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

This is the site I use for the Cinci Gage

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=iln&gage=ccno1

For years I fished the Ohio in a 16 foot Sea Nymph with a 50 horse Johnson, normal pool in the summer time with no current is 26.2 ft. anything above 40 foot is very risky even in my boat, I always drew the line in my 16 footer at 35 foot for that area, for me ideal was between 27 foot and 33 foot when the water is high your biggest issue is the drift that the rising water pulls off the banks of the Ohio, that and the 40 foot trees and the fridges, and freezers...............Doc


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

i fish out of a 16.5 lund out of cincy and my answer depends on a couple of things. 
Is your tracker a deep v or more of the bass type? If its more the bass type you will have problems on good days around cincy with all the pleasure boaters. The pleasure boats between the bridges put out some massive wakes. 

Also how experienced are you? I'm not, so if the river is more than 32 feet i usually dont go out. 

As for places, between the bridges is a lot of good areas. Where the licking comes in, down river where the mill creek comes is good and there is a nice hole there that gets deep and gos for a while. Up stream from Schmidt field is where the state record blue was caught a couple years ago, i think prob near the barge tie offs,. Also Where the LMR comes in.

Sorry forgot to ask what your fishing for? Above is for cats. If for bass, believe it or not my buddy caught his largest river bass (just over 5lbs) off the rock near the Montgomerey Inn boat house. good luck.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

this will help you
http://www.ohiodnr.com/watercraft/ohioriver/tabid/2302/Default.aspx


----------



## daddycraw (May 25, 2009)

try www.riverwatch.noaa.gov - then click on to whatever basin you want. it not only gives current river levels but predicted levels for the next few days. it also gives levels for the feeder streams


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Cincinnati pool (Markland) just now getting fishable. Still a tad high and running hard, but cleaning up nicely.


----------

